# Enlisting your help to solve the big Counter-Strike Error



## AtreideS

Hello,
thousands upon thousands of gamers running WinXP and CS are recieving two errors which cause disruption to the game. 
the first being the NET_SendPacket ERROR:WSAEINTR error. This error simply cuts the player out of the server they were in and back to the desktop. However the internet connection still exists. The second error (which I find usually occurs if I restart Counter-Strike to play again) completely cuts the player off the internet, with a message stating: net_sendpacket error: no error. 
These errors occur after playing online for anywhere between 10 to 30 minutes of play and are extemely annoying. I have read numerous fixes for this problem, but none of them have seemed to help solve everyones problem. Here is what I have tried:
1) the suggestions from http://cs.helpandsupport.net/?aid=37
2) just about every suggestion from http://www.forumplanet.com/counterstrike/topic.asp?fid=4961&tid=718924&p=1, these include changing the amount of RAM CS uses, changing the default port settings, uninstalling QOS Packet Scheduling...
3) the suggestions listed here http://cs.helpandsupport.net/?aid=40 (changing RAM settings)
4) My own experiments with my modem settings. These include:
Hardware Flow Control
Modem Error Control
Modem Compression
IP Header Compression
Use Default Gateway
Enable Software Compression
I found that turning off IP Header Compression fixed the problem for me in the past. But since reinstalling WinXP the other day (and putting my settings back to the way they were) the errors occur again).
5) Changing the target line for CS: I've added RAM settings, added Default Port settings, and No IPX settings, all to no avail.

I've been reading a post about a possible fix by applying the steps outlined in http://support.microsoft.com/defaul...nsock&rnk=5&src=DHCS_MSPSS_gn_SRCH&SPR=WINXP, but i have not had time to check this out.

This problem is widespread as you will see by reading http://www.forumplanet.com/counterstrike/topic.asp?fid=4961&tid=718924&p=1 and http://www.techfest.com/wwwboard/messages/663.shtml.

I plan to email all this data to Valve (the people who took over the CS Dev team), or some other Tech Support group for the game. But I am trouble finding who to send it to. Any ideas?

Anyway, thanks for reading this. Any suggestions are welcome. Thanks.


----------



## AtreideS

Now I have some question for everyone recieving the error (I know its unlikely anyone getting the error is going to read this, but its worth a shot):
1) Are you using WinXP?
2) Do you have any network cards?
3) Do you have the QOS Packet Scheduler installed? (in Network properties)
4) Whats your internet connection speed? (ie 56k, cable..)
5) Do you have all the latest Windows Updates installed?
6) Have you tried anything else that has had an affect on the frequency of the error?


----------



## desturbd1

ive got windows xp pro, an a7v8x mobo with built in gigabit lan network card (qos packet is off) 56k, no i dont have the latest windows updates , nothing has had any effect. But theres a difference in my error anyway; mine never gets into a server, it just times out while connecting. no error message is given.


----------



## chealer

I have the problem when playing on the Net with my 56K connection (usually very stable). I've tried nothing to fix the problem, I use Win XP Pro with the latest updates and QoS is activated. I'm a quite experienced with PCs and I'd say my PC doesn't have many bugs, but Half-Life can only run under my Windows session  

I have a built-in LAN but the bug doesn't happen in LAN games, it only happens on the Net after 2-30 minutes. I'm investigating tonight since it seems more "buggy" than usual (I'd say about 3 minutes). I suffered the bug about 15 times (which means I played CS 15 times). I have a single 256 MB PC133 SDRAM module.


----------



## krajst

I had xp on my computer before and had the WSAEINTR problem with all HL mods. I changed my nic properties and it worked fine. Now i run w2k and tried the same nic settings and it doesn't work.

I have tried almost everything you suggested...but it still doesn't work.

Any ideas?


----------



## krajst

I got tired of not being able to play so I installed XP again. I'm on a LAN with a Cisco-switch that is more than picky about NIC settings. If I choose auto sence in the connection type setting, as I have been told to do by the admin, I get the WSAEINTR problem. But when I choose the 100Tx, Full Duplex setting it runs perfectly. 

So the WSAEINTR problem must be related to network speed. And for modem users it has to be the same, only with data speed over the modem.


----------



## AtreideS

Thankyou for your replies. I emailed Valve about this problem, and I got a response of:
"We're aware of the problems with people using 56k dial-up connections. 
We're working on a fix and should have something soon."

I then asked about an exact date for the fix (a little pushy I know but I'm desperate to play CS again) and they replied
"Honestly, I don't have a date for a fix but we're working on it as quickly as we can."

I got that response about 3 weeks ago. So I guess we can just hope the problem is solved soon.


----------



## AtreideS

The problem is still ongoing. But I have found a different suggestion that I have never seen before. I found it on the CS Forums.
"just turn you netsend off

start>run>services.msc /s>turn messenger off"
posted by the user Klipsch

Before I try it, can someone explain exactly what 'messenger' does, and whether it is related to Net Send at all? The user who posted the suggestion said 'messenger' is related to 'net send' and thus turning it off should solve the problem.
However before I try, I just thought I'd check here first. Thanks


----------



## AtreideS

I emailed Valve again about the problem and got this reply on Jan 15th: "Unfortunately, we don't have a fix yet. We recently moved offices and then the holidays came and went. Our anti-cheat guys are still aware of the problem people with 56k connections are having. I'll make sure they have your contact information in case they need any additional information from you.

Thanks for being patient.

-Eric"

I just thought I'd add that.


----------



## Rollin' Rog

Hi, to answer your question about "messenger service", this is a service which can be disabled through Administrative Tools > Services profile. Just right click on it select Properties and set it to disabled.

There are some caveats for some in doing so, but I have it disabled and am unaware of any problems with my NAV AV.

Netsend is a utility for direct messaging which Microsoft offers (there are 3rd party versions also), and which would require messenger service to be enabled -- but it is used mostly in a corporate networking environment.

Here is MS's coverage of the "messenger" issue:

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;330904


----------



## AtreideS

Thankyou very much for posting. I was unsure of the advice I had been given, and thought it best if i seeked TSG advice. I most certainly will try this out and see if it fixes the problem. Thanks for your help.


----------



## maggus

solved it!!

Its Qos. Okay you need to disable it if you don't want to uninstall it like other suggestions in other forums. 
1. Go to Control Panel
2. Go to Administrative tools
3. Go to Services
4. Go to QOS packet scheduler and click disable.

this will solve the problem garaunteed. I did it a month ago and no problems. Safe and wasy. This problem bugged me for months. While you are at it, I suggest disabling Windows Messenger if you don't want annoyign pop up spam in the middle of a cs game. Its happened to me lotsa times. Disable it throught the same way above but click messenger service and click stop. 

But playing on on a 56 k like I do will get you into bumpy phone traffic. When that happens and its bad, Qos can't deal and shut s you out. now that its disabled, you just have to ride out the bump and wait till the CL_flushentity packet warning appears. after that, hope nobody caught you offguard and killed you.


----------



## AtreideS

Unfortunately Maggus your guarantee is no good. If you have a look back at my very first post in this thread you will see why:
"2) just about every suggestion from http://www.forumplanet.com/counters...tid=718924&p=1, these include changing the amount of RAM CS uses, changing the default port settings, uninstalling QOS Packet Scheduling..."

Unfortunately I've tried what you've suggested, and to no avail. It has no affect on the problem for me. Although I have heard numerous reports it works for others. There just doesn't seem to be a universal fix.

In other news I can report that the disabling of the Messenger Service, also does not solve the problem for me. It also had no affect.

Any other suggestions are welcome. Thankyou.


----------



## maggus

okay, The thing is, I didn't just uninstall Qos, I have also tried the things you 've mentioned above. Like changing the amount of Ram I am using for Cs. So I am currently employing 2 techiniques to solve the problemm, not just uninstalling QOS. 
I am also using gametiger to connect to games and connect to a server I play on frequently. The module allows me to input console commands into the game before I start it(in configuration options). I have 512 Ram so this is what I put into the header. YOu can download the gametiger connect module at gametiger.net. 

-game cstrike -console heapsize 393216 cl_allowupload 0 cl_download_ingame 0

the cl_allowupload is to disable taking in anyone's and sending my own tag spray. Takes up bandwidth. 

Also, I tweaked my cs config.sys file. I just upped the frame rate and update rate. 

Hopefully some of this will help you out, try all of it out in one launch and see what happens.


----------



## KeithKman

the fix will probably be in CS 1.6


----------



## AtreideS

Thanks for the extra help Maggus. I'm pretty sure I've tried those command lines, but It won't hurt to have another go. I generally use Gamespy3d to connect to games, although I've used All Seeing Eye before, or just the basic CS game finder. 
I just got an email back from a CS player that I told to test out Disabling the Messenger Service. Guess what.. it fixed his problem fine. There just doesn't seem to be one universal fix.
KeithKman, I think your probably right, although I've emailed Valve a few times and they haven't ever mentioned a fix being ready for CS 1.6, all they've said is that they are working on the issue. Lets just hope the work it out soon.


----------



## EagleBear

Thanks largely to the article ( I am your savior (03-29-2003 09:05 PM) ) above by maggus .With following those steps, I have solved my question that had been puzzling me for 3 days
os : win2000(server)
DDR RAM :256M
game : cs 1.5 ( not 1.6 , sorry )
error : Net_SendPacket ERROR:NO ERROR


----------



## AtreideS

I'm glad you were only puzzled for 3 days. That problem caused me many sleepless nights for over 6 months. But since getting ADSL, the problem isnt a concern for me anymore.


----------



## maggus

atreides. 
glad to hear you don't have the problem anymore . Ain't dsl great?

eagle bear, glad I could help.


----------



## AtreideS

"Ain't dsl great?" Aww I'd say it isn't great, its alot better than that.  My ping of 60 in Counter-Strike on my ISP's server when all other ADSL users have 80-100 speaks for itself. Mmmm.. 60 ping.


----------



## Pablo_Elray

Well could some1 summerise this all into 1 message what is the solution if any? and take into account all of us cant get ADSL.


----------



## AtreideS

Pablo_Elray, so far I think we can say that there is no one solution to the problem. Some people have found a fix for themselves individually, and in the case of maggus and EagleBar some solutions have worked twice. So really its just a matter of trying a range of different things. I couldn't find a solution for myself in the many months I had the problem. But EagleBar fixed their problem in 3 days. So just give a few things ago. 
If you want more help on working through the problem. Post your specs and anything else you think is important, and we can have a closer look.


----------



## ~Stig~

Don't know if this helps anyone particularly, but I used to play CS no problem on cable using NTL. I then moved house and could no longer get cable. However, broadband was introduced and I signed up for BT Broadband. After about 15 minutes, I receieved the "net_sendpacket error: no error" message. After this, I was thrown out of the game and then unable to reconnect to the internet without a reboot. This has happened repeatedly since. BT say the line is fine, and I agree - everything else seems to be working well. I don't understand why on exactly the same machine, just a different method of receiving high speed internet can bring up this error. Has anyone else experienced difficulties between cable and ADSL?


----------



## EagleBear

I am so sorry to say that the question(NET_SendPacket ERROR: NO ERROR) comes up again . And now I really don't know how to do after checking that the QOS service is disabled and the Messenger is disabled as well.


----------



## AtreideS

Sorry to hear that EagleBar, but don't give up hope. Eric at Valve did tell me they were working on a fix. So I'm sure they still are. Who knows, CS 1.6 might contain a fix? Have you tried the CS 1.6 Beta and seen if the error occurs? Although that might be a bit hard to test, as I don't know many servers running CS 1.6 beta. Anyway, the proper release of 1.6 should be very soon, and 1.7 also, when Condition Zero is released.


----------



## Bobabye

hmm it seems to be that disabling the messenger service also can disable those new popup ads that just happen to appear even when you arent surfing and are playing a cs match that kicks u oiut to the desktop.

plus the i cant seem to solve the wsaeintr prob either. can u outline the dif methods u used to try solve it?


----------



## AllBlack#10

Hi fellas, Just wanted to let you guys know, that this problem does not only effect dial-uper's, cause im on cable and it effects me aswell, this error msg Net_SendPacket error:WSAEINTR HAS NO BLOODY CURE, I have tried all the above mentioned, Ive posted in different forums but have yet to come up with a solution.

But like I said before, this problem does not only happen to 56k'ers but to cabler's aswell, I have rang my ISP to check my connection speed of my cable to see whether or not I was lossing speed somewhere along the line, but when the fella did the ping check of my cable modem, it came out with flying colours.

So this just tells me that your ISP will not be at fault, cause if your connection was dropping out, then they would definatly have to have a tech come out and investigate, but because my connection doesnt drop out just boots me from my DoD game then its gota be something else like a port filtering problem or something, who knows???

thanks guys and hope that this can be sorted out...


----------



## Thesi

This may be of value to some people, Thanks Dr_John from coj.spies.com.

Simplified into a single picture (by myself):









Now, onto the issue itself.

I have tried enabled QoS, Disabled QoS, and am going to try with the above link next. Ram, I dont believe, has any issue in this at all as the game doesn't take that much to begin with, and ram is not directly related to your modem (although you can tweak the cache for the modem/NIC to allow more or more stable throughput which would be handy in this case).

The issue at hand, I believe, is that the game is simply requesting too much bandwidth from a high latency/low bandwidth/saturated connection to begin with. Case in point would be the reason I went looking for a fix in the first place, Day of Defeat.

1.0 ran great on the CoJ server, unless there were 20 people within the draw view at once which completely saturated my connection (mostly happened on the jagd map) and lagged me up, but did not cause me to pause for 20 seconds to 5 minutes at a time (I can still chat and voicechat during this time). I got the net send error every now and then, but my connection was playable, even if I still had mIRC running.

1.0b has completely destroyed any playability that was there. As soon as there are more than 10 people in the game my connection will completely stop for anything from 20 seconds to 5 minutes at a time (usually within approximately 30 seconds of each other). My connection latency has also gone from the 300-400 area to 400-600, and the number of incomming packets and choke (net_graph 3) seem to have also gone up.

So, what can I say about all this?

-Enabling/Disabling QoS has had no effect.
-System Ram doesn't enter into the equation.
-Cache for your modem/NIC may change your connection quality, but I do not know the proper ways with which to change this as of yet.
-Disabling messenger did not have an effect.

EDIT

Someone is using my name on these boards already, nuts. (STEvil).


----------



## AtreideS

You are definately right about QOS having no affect. Same as for the RAM. When I originally started this thread, I was very fustrated as I know I had the game and my connection setup so the problem wouldn't occur. But then I reinstalled Windows (due to a different problem), then tried to apply my 'fix' but it wouldn't work the second time around. Even though everything was setup identically as before. Which of course was very fustrating as obviosuly the problem doesn't have one set fix that works. 
Since then however, I now have an ADSL connection, and do not recieve the error at all (after extensive 'testing' of Counter-Strike for many straight hours).
Let's just hope Valve addresses the problem in CS1.7 and Condition Zero. We shouldn't have to wait long for either of them.


----------



## flyeater

Hold on to your hat AtreideS. I am now getting this problam in DoD.
I never had this problem before but in the last week I've been getting it.
I'm on a ADSL connection so you may not be out of the woods.


----------



## Thesi

Im beginning to think it is related to a windows IP stack bug.... anyone care to time from pause to error time to see if it is always the same ammount of time? Or maybe run a program to capture all the internet traffic and analyze it for 30 seconds before, during, and about 2 mins after the error occurs?


----------



## fear

wow.. why does every one have cs problems... i never have any problems :O


----------



## Thesi

A new note to add:

I tried to join the server I frequent for DoD from my brothers, and the internet dropped just before it began the connection attempt.

and of course, our favorite little error popped up....


I think the problem is a keep-alive request, or something to that effect, that is between your computer and your ISP....


----------



## flyeater

Last night it came up again and I caught an idle disconnect dialog box. So that weorks along the lines of your theroy Thesi.
First time I ever saw it with the sendpacket error. Needless to say I checked the "don't ask me again"


----------



## fear

jeez cs deffinitly isint perfect =p


----------



## AtreideS

It certainly is a strange problem. I have heard of people on LANs and Cable both getting the error as well. I'm just glad I have stopped getting it since installing my ADSL connection.

flyeater that does seem strange it's just occured out of the blue. Hopefully it just sorts it self out, seeing as it just occured "naturally". 

fear: consider yourself one of the lucky ones. The majority of CS/HL/DoD players don't get errors, but there certainly is a large amount that do. I guess the other major problem is Voice Comm not working correctly. Let's just hope HL2 is an even better modding platform for games, that has less bugs to be ironed out.  That said.. Valve have done a wonderful job with the original HL, and there continued support with new updates should be commended.


----------



## Thesi

I think the problem is directly related to half-life because my brothers internet connection is much better than mine, but he gets the errors a lot more often than me.. odd.

He has a Conexant HSF modem, btw. Maybe we should start modem statistics and see if it is just a software compression issue?

Heres mine: Intel 536EP (Ambient chipset, v.92 56k)
Brothers: Conexant HSF v.90 56k


----------



## flyeater

I don't think it's modem related and it's not just happening to dial-up users. It doesn't even seem to be restricted to phone lines. I'm on ADSL & never had the problem till recently. Now it seems to be gone. I ended up reinstalling QOS since not having it was making my latency a little bouncy.


----------



## lblackdust

I've been playing CS for over a year, maybe 2 & i have never got such an error, on dial-up, cable, or ADSL. If i have retrying must have worked cuz i never had to do anything you guys are talking about until recently to tweak XP. but now i just totally forgot what point i was trying to make. DAMN DUST!!!! lol


----------



## AtreideS

lol ok, so the point is that you are one of the lucky ones? or you happened to fix the problem? If the latter, then think think think think what you did, because I'm sure there are thousands of CS/DoD/HL/TFC players all dying for a fix.


----------



## Thesi

ADSL uses phone lines, flyeater.

Anyways, start saying your connection type + modem manufacturer and chipset if you can, along with if you have this error or not, guys.


----------



## McTimson

It's phone line gnomes! Alright, there's a bunch of little gnomes hidden in select transformer boxes around the world, existing only to piss off random Counter-Strike players! Clearly, this is the only logical explanation.


----------



## Thesi

You would be right if there was corrosion at a box or along the line somewhere, but I dont think that adds up for all of the problems unfortunately 8-/


----------



## GrimReaper

I tried some stuff the other day and havent gotten any more NET_SendPacket ERROR:WSAEINTR messages since. I used to get NET_SendPacket ERROR: NO ERROR only when the phone was picked up or my isp threw me off. I think i got NET_SendPacket ERROR: WSAENOTSOCK or somethin like that a couple times but i havent gotten it since i bought a new nVidia graphics card. All I did was add the [vcache] in the system.ini file, i added -heapsize **** in the target line, I deleted QOS packet scheduling out of network connections, and what may have worked is when windows starts up, you push ctrl+alt+delete, and under processes there is a process called PackethSvc.exe running. End that process and see if that works. I havent gotten anymore SendPacket errors since I tried that, instead I get some major lag spikes instead, which is better than getting booted out of cs/tfc/hl/op4/flf/dc/fa/whatever half life mod there is. I am running a 3.06 Ghz Pentium 4, dual 200 gb 7200 rpm hard drives, 1 gb RAM, nVidia GeForce 4 ti 4600, and last and least 56k modem. :up: 
!GrimReaper!


----------



## flyeater

QoS seems to be there to alleviate the "bounce" of latency. I ended up reinstalling it. Everything seems cool for now.
_knock on wood_


----------



## Thesi

I think I might have just solved it. w00t.

This popped up on HardOCP.com today, and I think it might help some (if not all) of us out.. I have yet to try yet, though.

http://216.239.37.104/search?q=cach...eosophos/tech/pcilatency.html+&hl=en&ie=UTF-8

Here is a picture I made to illustrate how to disable read only, and select the device...


----------



## RaRe

Hey i never had this problem untill i got dsl.
Im running dsl though a wireless home network, i get into the game and about 2 mins into it i get Net_sendpacket error WSAEINTR.

o/s windows 2000 sp3.
via usb wireless card.


----------



## Sandz-Of-MOD

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper:_
> *NET_SendPacket ERROR: NO ERROR only when the phone was picked up or my isp threw me off. *


That's correct, I've also had this error in Half-Life just over the last few days. Now I've never seen it before but BTopenworld my ISP is playing up as per normal _I hate BT_ 

I don't know what the story is but I'm running WindowsXP (pro) and have had no problems until now where for some reason my ADSL connection keeps dropping without any warning. Leaving my with a flashing green LED light on my ADSL modem. I have to then wait for the LED to return to a solid green before I can re-dail the connection  When it drops in Half-Life I get the normal 'CL_flushentity' packet warning top right before bombing out with the 'NET_SendPacket ERROR: NO ERROR' message.


----------



## RaRe

Im not completely sure about this but this fixed my problem up.
I have always had a problem with lan games and my usb mouse buttons being delayed etc, i put it down to bus problems to the usb, so i thought that the same thing might be happening to my wireless setup.
So i put in one of the usb addon in the mobo post it has for it, plugged in my wirless usb gear and shes all working fine now.

They same thing might be happening with network card users, the pci not getting enuff bus.

Just a theroey, But im all set now

i hope this helps someone out


----------



## flyeater

> ...then wait for the LED to return to a solid green before I can re-dail the connection


 Which light is it that flashes? You should have four. That'll tell you if the problems on thier end or yours.


----------



## AtreideS

Just thought I should welcome Sandz-Of-MOD, Thesi, GrimReaper and RaRe too TSG, and more importantly this thread. It's a shame to see more people are being affected by this problem. Although good on everyone for pitching in and trying to solve it.


----------



## flyeater

It does seem to be an issue alot of folks eventually work out. I just don't see any common pattern to the cause or soulution.


----------



## Thesi

I think the one common bit has been a Windows NT Kernel (NT/2K/XP).

I've never seen or even heard of this during 95/98/ME...


----------



## shootandloot

Well... and here i thought it was just me. Im using dialup and havent even been able to play CS or any other HL mod online cos' of this and similar issues for well over a year now. works fine at friends house with broadband.... my solution: get a job so i can afford to get cable... not that im doing it in that order (wink wink). it gets installed this monday... and i think thatll do it.


BTW good point. it all started coming about when i got WXPP. never had the issue in 98. thought it had something to do with the QOS but messing with that didnt seem to help.


----------



## DartGun

net send packet error is just plain ole lag here guys , thing is the 56kWarrior's shouldnt join a server half way around the world , net meaning the connection to the internet and send packet meaning the information going thru the connection is being lost.
and the other error is pretty much the same ole thing under a different name , its all about band width and resources.
LOST INFORMATION THRU THE INTERNET . the packets are lil blocks of info an i could go on an on an on an on an on but im not!!
goto www.gametiger.com and run a search for servers named after your city or state this will get you closer to the servers an you shouldnt get the errors much anymore.
you guys may wanna up the anty a bit an get more ram, more ram has never hurt so far as i know.


----------



## Thesi

You couldn't be more wrong, DartGun.

I played TFC at home on my 56k with an average 150-250ms of ping with Win98SE for a long time, no problems at all. Now with WinXP the ping times have nearly doubled, and these problems are occuring.

Yes, packets can get lost, but that would be a client/server issue, not a routing error as the packet gets passed from hop to hop across the internet.


----------



## DartGun

try changing your woncomm list


----------



## DartGun

you know i didnt think of this till after i replied the last time , but you may be getting unwanted spam e-mail . when i run counter strike i shut down everything but whuts needed with WinMe (systray + explorer + cs ofcourse) but when i get back to my desktop i check my friends list on msn to see whos on , low an behold ive got emails waiting when i sign onto msn . again i say its band-width+resources being stolen.


----------



## DartGun

http://www.privacy.net/analyze/

check to see where your hop hop hop'in too!!!


----------



## shootandloot

AHHHH dartguns idea about stolen bandwidth is very intresting.... i cant seem to find the bloody bit of paper i wrote it down on but theres a registry entry in wxp that reserves about 20% of the bandwidth for windows (sending accnt info to MS or something). ill try to find some more info on this... i tried changing the reg to give this little flea 0% but my sys wouldnt boot into normal after that. if anyone knows anything about what im thinking of please lemme know. either i goofed the regedit or i misunderstood what im dealing with. more later....


----------



## shootandloot

yup heres some info on what i was yappin about

http://www.theeldergeek.com/qos_bandwith_reserve_setting.htm

after reading through it it would seem that ms says QOS has nothing to do with anything. still have a look as im mostly hardware and easily dazzled by BS.


----------



## DartGun

has anyone mentioned this happening right after a virus scan / defragg /.? i usually defragg once a week (keeps down the defraggs times the more you do this) ive also got a short cut on my desktop to the internet options window(WinMe is my os btw) for fast deletion of cookies/tracking cookies and jes plain ol surf'in the net spam/junk hit counters an the like. like i say before i think that your getting "hits" by unwanted spam mail an tracking cookies. if you take the time to unsubscribe to the spam e-mails rather than just deleting them it may help. i was getting about 30 to 50 a day an im sure that had to be hard on the band-width even with the msnmessenger off!! 

i think that its a band-width+resource thing but then again thinkers are sometimes wrong around people who "know"


----------



## DartGun

Home > Error Messages > "NET_SendPacket ERROR: WSAEINTR"

This error may be caused by the following things:

1.) Bad Winsock dll
2.) Bad TCP/IP stack
3.) Conflicting Ports
4.) Firewall
5.) VIA KT133A motherboard chipset w/o proper 4-in-1 patch
6.) Windows 2k w/o service pack 2
7.) Punkbuster conflict
8.) Wrong vCache settings

Also, this MS Knowledge Base Article may solve this issue.

Possible solutions:

1. Bad Winsock dll: 
Contact Microsoft Technical Support for step-by-step instructions on how to reinstall Winsock for your operating system. 
2. Bad TCP/IP stack: 
Remove all TCP/IP instances from Network Properties. 
Go to Control Panel >> Add/Remove Programs >> Windows Setup and remove all of the Communications components. Restart then repeat the same procedure, but instead check the box and install the components. Next readd the TCP/IP protocol in your network properties.

3. Conflicting Ports: 
Try adding this to the end of your command line:
+clientport 27055 
4. Firewall: 
Disable your firewall. 
If you run BlackICE setup an allow set for ports 27005 thru 27030. 
If you have Windows XP disable the internal firewall, or if you use ICS disable that. 
5. VIA KT133A motherboard chipset w/o proper 4-in-1 patch: 
Visit www.via.com and get the latest 4-in-1 patch. 
6. Windows 2k w/o service pack 2 
Read the following Microsoft Knowledge Base article here. 
7. Punkbuster conflict: 
Disable the PunkBuster client on your machine and try non-PunkBuster servers.

8. Wrong vCache settings 
To fix this problem you need to go to the system.ini file and check the [vcache]. 
If there is nothing there, add these lines under the word [vcache]:
MinFileCache=****
MaxFileCache=****

It should look like this.
[vcache]
MinFileCache=****
MaxFileCache=****

Replace **** with one of the following values:

If you have from 16-32 MB of RAM:
MinFileCache=2048
MaxFileCache=2048

If you have from 32-96 MB of RAM:
MinFileCache=4096
MaxFileCache=4096

If you have 128 MB of RAM or more:
MinFileCache=8192
MaxFileCache=8192

Another way would be setting the maximum amount of RAM HL/CS is allowed to use. 
Right click on your CS shortcut and select "Properties". Right now the Target line should read something like this:

CS retail version: C:\Sierra\Counter-Strike\cstrike.exe -console
CS mod version: C:\Sierra\Half-Life\hl.exe -game cstrike -console

Change it to this: 
CS retail version: C:\Sierra\Counter-Strike\cstrike.exe -console -heapsize ***** 
CS mod version: C:\Sierra\Half-Life\hl.exe -game cstrike -console -heapsize *****

Replace ***** with 75% of your total memory in KB, ex. you have 128 MB RAM then heapsize should be 98304. 
1 MB = 1024 KB.


----------



## McTimson

I still think it's phone line gnomes...


----------



## Thesi

Shoot - that's already been covered.

QoS.


Never leave outlook express or an instant messenger client running while gaming.. that is just asking for trouble, and is not the problem, either. I used to do it just for kicks (and even still leave mIRC running in the background occassionally) and neither of them had an effect while I was on Win98SE.


----------



## Thesi

Dartgun, please read the rest of the thread, most of this has already been gone through.

I'll even pick apart your last post just so we have an updated bit maybe...



> Home > Error Messages > "NET_SendPacket ERROR: WSAEINTR"
> 
> This error may be caused by the following things:
> 
> 1.) Bad Winsock dll
> 2.) Bad TCP/IP stack
> 3.) Conflicting Ports
> 4.) Firewall
> 5.) VIA KT133A motherboard chipset w/o proper 4-in-1 patch
> 6.) Windows 2k w/o service pack 2
> 7.) Punkbuster conflict
> 8.) Wrong vCache settings


Any of those could cause it, but the problem is that a bad winsock dll or bad TCP/IP stack should also cause errors in other programs as well. Conflicting ports would be readily obvious right off the bat as data would have a hard time getting through at all. The 4-in-1/Hyperion goes out the window as this happens on any system, not just those equipped with KT133-333 and Sound-Blaster based soundcards. If Win2K with SP2 fixes this issue, why cant m$ just look how they fixed it in there and replicate it to XP? Its definately not PunkBuster as running it or not, having it installed or not, have no bearing on whether I, my friends, or my brother have this problem.

vCache, however, is still unexplored. That is was I was referring to earlier in the thread.



> Also, this MS Knowledge Base Article may solve this issue.
> 
> Possible solutions:
> 
> 1. Bad Winsock dll:
> Contact Microsoft Technical Support for step-by-step instructions on how to reinstall Winsock for your operating system.
> 2. Bad TCP/IP stack:
> Remove all TCP/IP instances from Network Properties.
> Go to Control Panel >> Add/Remove Programs >> Windows Setup and remove all of the Communications components. Restart then repeat the same procedure, but instead check the box and install the components. Next readd the TCP/IP protocol in your network properties.


Just went through all that.



> 3. Conflicting Ports:
> Try adding this to the end of your command line:
> +clientport 27055


This is worth a try, I admit, but the problem should be much more visable if this is it. I'll give it a try just for the heck of it...



> 4. Firewall:
> Disable your firewall.
> If you run BlackICE setup an allow set for ports 27005 thru 27030.
> If you have Windows XP disable the internal firewall, or if you use ICS disable that.


This could go back to either the resource issue DartGun is referring to, or the port issue. If it were the port issue people will have trouble just connecting to a game to begin with, let alone playing for 5 mins to actually have the error occure.



> 5. VIA KT133A motherboard chipset w/o proper 4-in-1 patch:
> Visit www.via.com and get the latest 4-in-1 patch.
> 6. Windows 2k w/o service pack 2
> Read the following Microsoft Knowledge Base article here.
> 7. Punkbuster conflict:
> Disable the PunkBuster client on your machine and try non-PunkBuster servers.


If I have punkbuster running and join a non PB server my machine locks up. Already went through the 2 above, as well. 4-in-1's/Hyperion could have to do with resources, but its not likely as this is not an AMD limited issue.



> 8. Wrong vCache settings
> To fix this problem you need to go to the system.ini file and check the [vcache].
> If there is nothing there, add these lines under the word [vcache]:
> MinFileCache=****
> MaxFileCache=****
> 
> It should look like this.
> [vcache]
> MinFileCache=****
> MaxFileCache=****
> 
> Replace **** with one of the following values:
> 
> If you have from 16-32 MB of RAM:
> MinFileCache=2048
> MaxFileCache=2048
> 
> If you have from 32-96 MB of RAM:
> MinFileCache=4096
> MaxFileCache=4096
> 
> If you have 128 MB of RAM or more:
> MinFileCache=8192
> MaxFileCache=8192


This is what I was referring to earlier, but this is not for only one device, just the vCache overall. 56k.org (i believe) has an article on setting your cache for individual PCI devices and it may just be worth looking into..



> Another way would be setting the maximum amount of RAM HL/CS is allowed to use.
> Right click on your CS shortcut and select "Properties". Right now the Target line should read something like this:
> 
> CS retail version: C:\Sierra\Counter-Strike\cstrike.exe -console
> CS mod version: C:\Sierra\Half-Life\hl.exe -game cstrike -console
> 
> Change it to this:
> CS retail version: C:\Sierra\Counter-Strike\cstrike.exe -console -heapsize *****
> CS mod version: C:\Sierra\Half-Life\hl.exe -game cstrike -console -heapsize *****
> 
> Replace ***** with 75% of your total memory in KB, ex. you have 128 MB RAM then heapsize should be 98304.
> 1 MB = 1024 KB.


Its definately not a ram allocation issue, so this one was dead before it hit the ground.

I think you are right that it is a resource issue, DartGun, but please look over what has already been discussed. The IP stack probably isnt helping either... Windows has notoriously bad ones.. they should take a look at *nix stacks..


----------



## bryan986

try adding -noipx to the cs shortcut


----------



## shootandloot

DOH! I have cable now. it ROCKS! I can play DOD till im blue in the face... But get this (rant)=> When i open up cs everything seems cool. i look at my old list of servers (from a lan party over a month ago) and decide to update! good idea? yeah? NO. it comes up with anywhere from 5k to 8k servers and begins to sort through them ya know requesting info? ok no problem except that it never gets any info. takes about 10 seconds and then cuts about 30 servers off of the several thousand server list. the takes another 10 seconds... the whole while im getting very ticked. i havent let it finish this as itll take alot of time (take 7000 divided by 30 and multiply that by 10. take that and divide that by 60 and... whell u get the idea). anyhoo. i cancel it just before i break something and i have no servers on my list. i exit the game and i am no longer able to get online. it simply says finding site and then gives up. i have to reset the cbl mdm AND restart explorer.exe if i wana get online again. ill try anything at this point, so hit me with every idea you guys have! Thx ~Echo 

     


BTW should i start a new thread here? this isnt really connected to the original issue.


----------



## korrph

I have WINXP pro, and have this ****ty net_send packet error BS.

but i found, the problem goes away if I put half-life into Software Mode. Although, it took me a second to realise that CS is unplayable in Software mode at 1024x768.

So i think the problem lies in the Hardware mode of Half-life...


I have a Geforce4 ti4200, yet i also had the problem with my radeon 32ddr... so...


----------



## EagleBear

That message box (NET_SendPacket ERROR: No Error) hasn't come up for a long long long time. And now I think the question is the quality of ISP's services. Because my ISP was upgrading their service at that time . During upgrading , I guess there maybe something wrong with their services. Recently everything has going on well


----------



## shootandloot

ok cable fixed my packet issue guess it was dialup all along now im having a problem making a dedicated server. http://forums.techguy.org/t158891/sbae6dd135d2eb6986be497929ae0a709.html thats the thread if anyone can help. thx.


----------



## korrph

im on cable, although, im getting the 'NET_SendPacket ERROR:WSAEINTR' not the 'no error'


----------



## cain74

I have XP PRO, ADSL connection been running CS for about a month now no probs ............Until now ......Out of the blue started getting Net blah blah send error no error !!!!!!!! BOLLOCKS !!!!!!
What could it be ????? The only thing I have done recently (2 days ago ) was change my file system from FAT 32 to NTFS using xp pro tool and DEFRAG my HD about a week ago. I also disabled windows messenger when i installed XP a month ago so it is not that.
I used to get this problem a while ago on WIN 98 but sorted it out by changing the RAM usage for CS and disabling messenger .
At the moment though I am only getting it on VERY LAGGY SERVERS........ watch this space for an update!


----------



## cain74

O.k. may help some of you ............
I am on BT Broadband with internal PCI Card.
Just been playing CS for about 4 hours now and no "Net send packet error: no error" kick outs and my modem automatically switching itself off and then on again.
I Have not done anything to my computer apart from stay out of a certain CS server (UK2 lord of the rings) map, which is VERY LAGGY . Been playing on other UK2 servers no problems .So before you start tearing your computer to bits try other servers first ............the problem may well be on their side.


----------



## Valv3

For me this is an ISP problem. I got it since last friday - they investigate and trying to come up with a solution. The connection with their server it is reseting itself after couple of minutes or some times hours, a lot like the ATHO++ attack on phone modems. I even heard of something like this for the cable modems with a strange fragmented packet. Fact is that I was not able to play CS more than 30 minutes since then. [[[Net Sendpacket Error: No error]]] I am on WinXp and Zyxel Prestige 900 CableModem. I can see with my own eyes that the connection is reseting itself during the game if I check the DATA led from the modem that stops flashing. And I got this not only during the game, but also when web browsing or instant messaging.
But again, who knows - today I've downloaded 134Mb file without interuption but I still cannot play CS now for more than 5-10 minutes.
Looking forward to the solution.


----------



## Paytond20

I too am getting the Net_sendpacketerror:WSAEINTR.
I have checked just about every forum, with just about no fixes. I tried the uninstall QoS Scheduler, and that didn't work.
I'm not on 56k, and I'm not using a router. This problem has only just recently happened to me (within the last 3 days) And this error only seems to come up when im doing good in CS. I'm a little wary of trying what dart gun suggested because I uninstalled the QoS scheduler in order to fix this problem, and it didnt, so I basiclly uninstalled QoS scheduler for nothing, and I dont want to mess up anything more especially with some of the stuff dart listed. Could someone with some real expertise please help.


----------



## Paytond20

best response I've got yet.
http://steampowered.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=18252


----------



## AtreideS

Just looks like someone has cut and paste that article from CS Help and Support (mentioned in the very first post on this thread). 
Hope you find a solution soon.


----------



## Paytond20

Well I'm not sure if it was the new Steam update on Sept 24th at 7:20pm PST, or if it was Foofie's suggestion on the General section of the Steam forums, with that winsockxpfix(http://members.shaw.ca/techcd/WinsockXPFix.exe). I didn't get home until after 7:30pm PST, and didnt get the winsockxpfix downloaded until after 8:00pm PST. THANK YOU FOOFIE AND/OR STEAM!

So if anyone gets this message in the future, and you are on a cable connection, and uninstalling the QoS Packet scheduler doesn't fix the error for you.
Try this...
http://members.shaw.ca/techcd/WinsockXPFix.exe


----------



## Valv3

Oh my god!. Really some useless software there. By the way you can find those in the form of simple reg-files or vbs, you don't need to use ambiguous executables.
http://www.kellys-korner-xp.com/xp_tweaks.htm


----------



## LiMuBai

Well, i had been reading this threads because i have the same problem. But yesterday i've notice that i had the 40.1 drivers installed from nvidia for my geforce4, and so , i've installed the recent drivers 45 and i don't have this problem anymore, i don't know why but i'm thrilled!!.Maybe the error went away for vacation I have Windows Xp pro and cable.


----------



## AtreideS

LiMuBai I'm glad to hear your problem is fixed? Are you sure you didn't change anything else at all? I strongly doubt the nVidia drivers could result in a fix. So maybe you twiddled some other setting? If you can remember anything, I'm sure there are many starving HL, DOD, and CS bunnies really hoping for any sort of fix.


----------



## Dirtie

Well I've had the "NET_SendPacket ERROR:NO ERROR" error (what a mouthful) for a while now and it just won't go away. I had the other error as well for a while (Net_sendpacket error:WSAEINTR) but I managed to fix that one by using the http://members.shaw.ca/techcd/WinsockXPFix.exe file a while ago. But I still get the "No Error" error, which boots me out of the game then disconnects my connection (56k). These errors only started after I installed Windows XP (I used to have ME). I am running CS 1.6, have 256 MB SDRAM, and have a GeForce2 MX200 video card. It's annoying cos I can't get DSL in my area. Why can I download files overnight at decent speeds without being disconnected at all, but play CS for 20 minutes and get disconnected. I have just cahnged some settings noted in the thread, and plan to test now. Hope it works (fingers crossed).


----------



## LiMuBai

Well, AtreideS, it seems that the error returned from vacation, i was playing cs last night and high ping burst and the NET_SendPacket ERROR: WSAEINTR message appeard!! Man, i was so mad!! So...i've searched in the Steam Users Forums, particularly in this page : http://steampowered.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=18761 and they have a solution that seems to work!! Well i've tried and really works!! Please try it and reply if it worked for you all! Here it is: http://www.members.aol.com/higgsmick/ping_fix.txt
I can tell you that is a simple solution, and you don't have to uninstall nothing, and now i have a real low ping and no error message!!


----------



## Pudgman

Hello,

I just wanted to let you's all know what i did to get cs and DOD Working without the NET_SendPacket ERROR:WSAEINTR error...

First of all Here are my Specs...
AMD Athlon 2400+
512 MB PC2700 Ram
120 Gig HD.
ATI Radeon 7000 AGP 64 MB Video
Cable Connection Through Comcast.
Windows XP Home Edition

I use to run DOD & CS all the time with no Problems on WIn 98.
When i updated my Comp Things went to hell, As far as i started getting this damn Error..

So i did the fixes that were posted in this forum with no luck.
Although Unistalling QOS is a good idea..
And making sure your Firewalls are disabled..
Anywho.. I was up all last night searching for possible fixes when
i looked up what causes the NET_SendPacket ERROR:"WSAEINTR error..." which is WSAEINTR 10004 Interrupted system call. 

So i did alot of looking about interuppted system calls..
And through some trial and error, I think i got it..
on your shortcut to CS or DOD right click goto properties then in the Target add these lines to it... -noipx

I couldn't join servers too good and when i did i was getting like 600 -800 ping.AND im on cable???? No i dont think sooo..
After i Did the QOS with no luck and made sure firewalls where off with no luck and made sure desktop was set to 16 bit with no luck..All i did was to disable the IPX and Viola it worked for me..

Anyways i hope this helps you's out,I know i was getting really pissed about it myself...
Good Luck

Pudgman


----------



## LiMuBai

Well Pudgman i've tried this -noipx in the 1.6 version. Eg: D:\Alforjes\Steam\Steam.exe -applaunch 10 -noipx and doesn't seems to work.Is your solution only for 1.5 version of CS?Is the -noipx well placed like i've eg ?


----------



## Valv3

Hey there, my problem is solved. Remember that I am on cablemodem, and I was getting the Sendpacket Error: No error.
Like I was suspecting it had something to do with the ISP - with no link with the system settings what so ever. I was getting disconnected with that error every 30 minutes. I've checked myself with a timer program and a ping to my ISP host so I found out that every 30 minutes 10-20 packets got lost. I was thinking is a DHCP problem as my modem is DocSys compatible and is renewing the net settings every hour but misteriosly got me disconnected every 30 minutes. So the cable guys told me to change my net settings to static - no more DHCP automated IP, wingate and DNS. So the problem went away. Now they mailed me to swich back to automatic mode since they fixed a bug in the DHCP server. So please people stop messing with the Internet settings - like QOS that is really improving lag - or other useless utilities SINCE THIS IS AN ISP PROBLEM - at least my case.


----------



## PEZ*man|ack

my problem is very similar to the first post in this thread, only sometimes while i'm playing it iwill just exit the game and take me to desktop, and thats it... or other times it will completely restart my computer leaving me with an error report, any advise? please help i love CS soooo much and NEED to play!


----------



## twiggzy

Hello all, New Zealander here.

I see that this thread has had along time of free time to its hands, nobody's been posting for quite some time.

That's a shame, because i've been experiencing the same problem lately.
Every 10 minutes! (The ERROR: NO ERROR error, by the way)

I've tried adding -noipx to the end of the target line, but to no avail.

I've read through all 6 pages of this thread, but i've yet to read of someone coming up with one universal solution.

Sorry can't remember you're name, but did Vavle ever get back to you through email regarding this major error?

Thanks in advance,

Twiggzy


----------



## twiggzy

Oops, missed out on a few critical details:

I'm on XP, 56K, and play CS 1.6


----------



## Pengu

how come it says

vBulletin Message 
Sorry. The administrator has banned your IP address. To contact the administrator click here 


at steampowered and its like the first time i ever went there


----------



## Mr.Munchkin

yes we really need that fix  
I just can't stand not having CS (the sad thing is it's only been 2 days since the "NET_sendpacket ERROR : NO ERROR" has arrived here
the weird thing is I have XP and I could play CS (1.5) fine untill the other computer was reformated  

Adsl and XP


----------



## bryan986

get 1.6 you lazy bums


----------



## Mr.Munchkin

I tryed that too but it's still a pain in the butt


----------



## WolfsWitch02

sierra.com/product.do?gamePlatformId=125 this is the company that you need to e-mail about these error's!!



AtreideS said:


> Hello,
> thousands upon thousands of gamers running WinXP and CS are recieving two errors which cause disruption to the game.
> the first being the NET_SendPacket ERROR:WSAEINTR error. This error simply cuts the player out of the server they were in and back to the desktop. However the internet connection still exists. The second error (which I find usually occurs if I restart Counter-Strike to play again) completely cuts the player off the internet, with a message stating: net_sendpacket error: no error.
> These errors occur after playing online for anywhere between 10 to 30 minutes of play and are extemely annoying. I have read numerous fixes for this problem, but none of them have seemed to help solve everyones problem. Here is what I have tried:
> 1) the suggestions from
> 2) just about every suggestion from these include changing the amount of RAM CS uses, changing the default port settings, uninstalling QOS Packet Scheduling...
> 3) the suggestions listed here (changing RAM settings)
> 4) My own experiments with my modem settings. These include:
> Hardware Flow Control
> Modem Error Control
> Modem Compression
> IP Header Compression
> Use Default Gateway
> Enable Software Compression
> I found that turning off IP Header Compression fixed the problem for me in the past. But since reinstalling WinXP the other day (and putting my settings back to the way they were) the errors occur again).
> 5) Changing the target line for CS: I've added RAM settings, added Default Port settings, and No IPX settings, all to no avail.
> 
> I've been reading a post about a possible fix by applying the steps outlined in but i have not had time to check this out.
> 
> This problem is widespread as you will see by reading and I plan to email all this data to Valve (the people who took over the CS Dev team), or some other Tech Support group for the game. But I am trouble finding who to send it to. Any ideas?
> 
> Anyway, thanks for reading this. Any suggestions are welcome. Thanks.


----------



## WolfsWitch02

Ok.........here is a good one for you ALL!! I am getting the "Net send packet error: WSAEINTR" I have 2 computers.....both are the same except for 2 things, one is a vid card....(very small diff) and ones the LAN card.....Now the vid card difference is computer 1 has a Geforce 128MB FX5200, computer 2 has a GeForce 128MB MX4000....computer 1 has onboard LAN, computer 2 has card....Computer 1 is the one that CAN play CS NO PROBLEM........the other can connect and load...but once the game is open and your ready to start shooting, boom out you go and up comes the error!!

Again, 2 same puters......
Windows 2000 pro
on a LAN


----------



## abhiroopb

I noticed no-one has posted anything up for a while....

To start off my specs are as follows:

Win xp pro
40 GB
512 MB RAM
ati radeon 9700

It's a laptop 

Me and my friends use a 24 bit switch to connect our laptops up and play cs all the time. Usually there isn't any problem but when one of our friends joins the packet error suddenly appears. Because of that ONE computer all the other ones crash. And we have to start it up again. All the settings seem to be the same...so what could the problem be?


----------



## mahcmoud

ok, first the specs: 
100GB HD
Intel Pentium M processor 2,0Gz
ATI RADEON x700 128MB
802.11b/g wireless LAN

Laptop

my internet connection is 4Mbit/s

I have hadthis problem for 3 days now and it bothers the crap outta me  
i have searched and searched and i havent got any solution whatsoever :down:


----------



## random_89

AtreideS said:


> Now I have some question for everyone recieving the error (I know its unlikely anyone getting the error is going to read this, but its worth a shot):
> 1) Are you using WinXP?
> 2) Do you have any network cards?
> 3) Do you have the QOS Packet Scheduler installed? (in Network properties)
> 4) Whats your internet connection speed? (ie 56k, cable..)
> 5) Do you have all the latest Windows Updates installed?
> 6) Have you tried anything else that has had an affect on the frequency of the error?


1) I have XP
2) The "NET sendpacket error: no error" occurs when trying to LAN
3)I'm not sure
4) ADSL
5) AS far as I know... yes
6) Some times I get it on one computer, other computers get it all the time... It happens when the computer attempts to connect to a server in cs:cz.... (in the console, I type connect and then the IP address of the server. I get the error message and the game closes)

This error absolutely killed my LAN party.


----------



## random_89

I really need to know how to fix the "NET sendpacket ERROR: no error" message.
A Techie at school said it had something to do with packet rates..... I haven't got a clue what he's talking about.

The funny thing is, I experience the problem when trying to connect on a LAN server. So I don't know if it has anything to do with ADSL vs Cable vs 56k... computers were experiencing this error on and off all night, yet the cause and/or solution remain elusive.


----------



## Abyssium

does it ever end ... i see the netpacket crap error wsaeir or whatever its called starts being mentioned 5 yrs ago 

... 

ive tried all the "soloutions" mentioned cept reformatting and reinstalling ...



VALVE DOESNT GIVE A S**T ! 
i can play all other games that arent halflife based - online
without any problems whatsoever ...
but with this ... its its ... insane ... i recently bought the CS condition Zero to start playing CS again ...
there is one thing i havent tried though ... installing the OLD HL i have and working my way from there ...
but that will be a painstaking deep dive into my messy messy room to find the damn cd key!  

then there is probably about 10gbs or so of updates to be added ..:WEE



so if anyone --- ever get it fixed ... --- i doubt though...

i have noticed one thing --- when i wasnt playing online ... if another program connected to the internet or recieved anything like ...a msg from MSN ... i got the same Sendpacket wsaeir or whatever its called error ---

maybe that shines some new light upon it ? 

all the "miracle-cures" ive read through the years on how to solve has gotten me N O where

one final thing i might try before digging up the OLD hl ... is to try to do a LSPfix ... but ... i sorta ...dunno what im doing there... 
i would like to be able to renew all that stuff but ... i need a idiotproofway of doing that ... otherwise ill get my computer in S**t creek ... Again ...


----------



## Abyssium

oh and if someone wonders what pc ive got -

AMD 4000++ 1mb cache ... 
2gb ram
pcie ati radeon x700pro 256mb ram
500gb disk ( 250gb disks sat in raid) SATA WD 
at the moment a intel something network card 
motherboard ... hm a8ne ? something like that ... ASUS 

the nvidia network card that came with it ... didnt work ...but it should be fixed with some software update or something i heard ...
ive got 
2mbit/0.450?mbit

XP PRO SP2
all updated

Stationary pc ...


firewall ... built in router ... i can open ports etc ...


----------



## Abyssium

Ok heres an update - 
ive tried installing the OLD HL i had ... which i used to play when i had isdn modem 
- result ... needed to update it --- updated it .-.-but the update availible was too old! and i got the message ... executable out of date need to get update... then i tried to find a update ..but i got the message ... update not availible -..- / does not exist ...
nice work valve ... really...


----------



## Abyssium

god ... im pretty naive if i think anyones going to fix it hehe... especially after all this time ... [email protected]


----------



## Nixxen

Ok. This has nothing to do with what version of CS you use or the size of ram you have.
It happens when you have a packet loss as someone already has stated.
The HL engine along with as far as i know the SOF engine(dunno if it's the same engine or whatnot) disconnect the user when they just have one single packet loss.
I have no problems playing games like WoW or similar games.

If there is a way to get around the engine spewing out an error when the user looses a packet this problem would be solved.

I have tried disabling the QoS service, but at no use.

My idea would then be that mabe someone could make a fix for HL that ignores a few packet losses.

This is as far as i can see the perfect solution to this problem.


----------



## AtreideS

Oh I love this thread. Originally created on Sep 29th 2002, yet still going strong.



Nixxen said:


> My idea would then be that mabe someone could make a fix for HL that ignores a few packet losses.


Nixxen, I suggest you try increasing your cmd_backup value if you are getting packet loss problems. Your ping will increase, but the backup packets by help.



Abyssium said:


> k heres an update -
> ive tried installing the OLD HL i had ... which i used to play when i had isdn modem
> - result ... needed to update it --- updated it .-.-but the update availible was too old! and i got the message ... executable out of date need to get update... then i tried to find a update ..but i got the message ... update not availible -..- / does not exist ...
> nice work valve ... really...


I'm guessing you installed old HL from the pre-steam days. That HL and (cs 1.5) are no longer supported. Have you tried using steam ( http://www.steampowered.com )? Through steam you can enter your old HL cd-key and it will integrate it with steam (and give you the HL gold pack  ).

Also I noticed Valve have updated their support page for the WSAEINTR error. You might find: http://support.steampowered.com/cgi...F9zZWFyY2hfdGV4dD1wb3J0cw**&p_li=&p_topview=1 useful.

Basically they point out that the cause is most likely:
1. Bad Winsock dll
2. Bad TCP/IP stack
3. Conflicting Ports
4. Firewall
5. ICS
6. VIA KT133A motherboard chipset w/o proper 4-in-1 patch

The first two have been discussed in this thread years ago. I don't remember the conflicting port cause though? But then again, it was 2002 back then. 



WolfsWitch02 said:


> sierra.com/product.do?gamePlatformId=125 this is the company that you need to e-mail about these error's!!


Sorry for a slightly late response...  I strongly doubt a publisher like Sierra would care about the errors. HL is a Valve game, which was why all those years ago I contacted Valve about it.


----------



## Abyssium

oki i think i might know what my problems is ... it might be the firewall ...
but the guys from my internet provider screwed it up for me by installing 3 filtersets ....
yes 3 ! ... in the hardware firewall ... and i have no idea which one is the one in use ...
i have to fix it through my telnet stuff ... and it might be that ive chosen the mask 255.255.255.0 that makes it not work ... but everytime i try to fix anything in my firewall ihave to go through all the sets and output and input etc ... and so ... i just quit the game and gave up ... all other games work online ...but not the retarded CS and HL server crap ... i can play battlefield 2 , battlefield vietnam , Pariah etc. all of them Online with no problems...


----------



## Abyssium

and yes i believe ive tried the bit with the steam download too ... that didnt work either ...
weee


----------



## wonderflow

System: packard bell easynote, 1.7 gig intel M, 1024 RAM, Geforce 6600 on the go 256 Meg VideoRAM, XP sp2

Well cs used to run perfectly on this system untill we got a new modem, a philips CPWBS154-18 wireless modem, we had a wireless from siemens modem before that but it still worked back then..
I don't know if my wsaeintr: netpacket error is related to the switchover cause i installed sp2 around the same time and i can't stick a date to it...

I know about portforwarding ( www.portforward.com ) and did forward cs AND steam..
Maybe u should only forward steam dunno..

This is some extra info for the real techies out there cause frankly i couldn't reach the feet of this problem if i had an extendable bloody ladder.

Anyways good work up untill now guys..
Maybe our kids will one day wrap up this damned topic 

Wonderflow - out


----------



## wonderflow

Strange thing happened today... intsalled Quake II (2!) for the hell of it and entered an online game.. after five minutes i got booted with the same wsaeintr error...

And that really did suck, but maybe its usefull for some of you where the problem lies..

Wonder - out


----------



## toughtopher

Well, I've been having this problem now for a month. I've tried all that QoS jazz, and even adding some vcache information to my system.ini file like another thread had.

[vcache]
MinFileCache=8192
MaxFileCache=8192

That's what I added and it didn't work either. I'm on a laptop with a wireless connection to our cable modem in the basement. The only time I recieve the NET_SendPacket error is when I am playing wireless. When I connect with a wire to the router we have...no problems. I found some info on the QoS Scheduler and whatnot you guys have been talking about, and it almost sounds like its a bad thing to delete it from the connection settings. Im not a whizz with computers, I only know a little, but I have checked probly all the settings for wireless/internet options on my laptop, and nothing has helped. How can there be no solution to this problem?

Here's a link to the troubleshooting page I found about QoS from Microsoft, maybe it would help some of you guys find a new lead as to why this is happening?

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/316666/en-us

I wanna see a solution to this problem, not just for myself, but for everyone suffering from it. It bites. I can't do much to help, because I don't know enough about computers, but if you guys have any more possible solutions, I would love to know.

Thanks, Chris


----------



## toughtopher

Well, I fixed it for myself, I stopped using my Laptop's wireless card. I am using a USB adapter from NetGear, and no problems yet. The connection is even just as good as the internal wireless card. 

If nothing else works for you, maybe you should consider investing in a USB adapter?

Maybe this will help narrow the problem area too. 

Thanks, Chris


----------



## Silva1712

Well i use to use wireless to play, and then i was using WPA-SK encryption to play and that gave me errors. and by experience WPA-SK is useless wen playing games e.g. gunbound. So i turned WPA-SK off and wonders happened. Even though there was no encryption the CS worked great. But them i turned WEP on and now everything is fyn. Mayb u guys should try this method. Using WEP instead of WPA-SK is better!


----------



## bugmenot

i had the wsaeintr: error

in my case it was clearly the adsl modem/router ive used. with a simple modem it was no problem, a netopia router/modem made this error come every hour ( for example always .25, like 12.25, 13.25 and so on)

now im using a new zyxtel router, error is gone. ive tried *everything* possible to solve this in an other way, no use. i had different providers, different pc's, many steam installs..


----------



## Silva1712

Modem fault eh? thats stroinge. I just play CS through my desktop nowadays connected directly into the router that is into the modem. Thats fail proof


----------



## The_Raf

Well i hope you have wireless cuz thats why you have the problem...
Do you have a wireless router and where is this router in your house?
If you know where you can find this router, then get close to it.
Take a 3 meter distance without walls and then try out, some people are able to play problemless now, if not, get closer untill you are right next to it.
this process enlarges the ability to connect without lag.
If the lag takes too long, you crash WSAEINTR. This is a specific error for tcp-ip cables (those not-usb lan cables) It catches up with old computers showing very huge problems with socket-port changes; this is not the case i hope for you, but anyway, in some games there are no such errors given, as in Americas Army and enemy territory, they just give a scene frozen.
The only person which is able to move is yourself.
But luckely in HL these errors are given, which gave me the idea to solve it...


----------



## top5

im running into the same problem on my laptop winxp 512 ram but im on wireless internet and im on a cable modem something like 10mbps.... ive tried many things that didnt work then i uninstalled spybot seach and destroy resident something or other and it started to work for about 5 more minutes, then id get the error but thats after a Massive lag and being disconnected do to high ping and then the dredded error message would appear also it has not happened on my desktop which is a p4 winxp 512 ram also on wireless and my cable modem sooo then today i got the error after an hour and a half or so playing on my desktop and im really confused so i had been reading that most of the problems have been with a 56k modem and i was just wondering why would a cable modem cause the same problem and why would a computer with no history of such an error decide to give it to me today when nothing was different. and i tried to play on my laptop again and this time instead of playing for a half hour it gave me the error...oh and sorry for the life story i just wanted to get my 2cents in and see if there was a reason for the difference


----------



## -fIeRyAc3-

ok guys... i happen to be searching for WSAEINTR error a few days ago... and i came upon this forum.. well... jus yesterday i sorta figured out how to avoid the error.. well.... i am not sure if it will work though...but i thought u guys might wanna try? but if u dun have Norton Antivirus in ur com... den it is probably something else tt is causing the error....

If you have Norton Antivirus:
1)Disable it --> right click on the icon on the taskbar and click disable Norton Internet Security..
2) Select how long u wan it to be disabled to...
3) Jus go play counter strike

Well... this is all i have to say... this worked for me after i accidentally disabled it :up:


----------



## schwartz

I havnt gone through the entire thread to see if this solution has been posted before. It worked for me, so give it a shot-

I've had this problem for quite a while.. just over an year now. I visited this thread about 10 months back and tried everything and nothing fixed the problem! I managed to fix it for myslef last week. CS used to crash for me on wireless alone- and i tired connecting at two differnt places and always got the same problem. Here's what i discovered and correcting it fixed the problem for me:

1. I think we all have established that the problem was because of packet-loss. The easiest way to confirm this is to ping your router:

ping 192.168.1.1 /t

This will continually ping your router. If you seeing any packets lost, that means you have a problem. There should be 0% packet loss.

2. Packet loss can be because of several reasons. For me it turned out that when i connected to the router using a cable there was no packet loss, so the problem was with the way wireless was setup.

3. Wireless networks GET NOISE from cordless phones! This was news to me, I had no idea they could cause interference to each other. Best way to find out is to disconnect your cordless phone from the power source and remove the batteries as well when you do the following. The two operate on the same frequencies- I would suggest keeping cordless phones switched off if you want to use wireless without trouble. This does not apply to cellphones, cellphones do not cause interference.

4. Download a utility called 'net stumbler'.. its free, google for it. Use it to identify if there is interference from your neighbours wireless network etc. If a neighbours stray signal gets in your way, it will cause problems. Using netstumbler, you need to identify the channel your neighbours network is working on. You need to ensure that your router works on a different channel. If the neighbours is on channel 6, change yours to 11 or 1. If they are operating on same channels and your network is encrypted also (WEP, WPA)- your machine has to do a lot of work getting packets to you.. deciphering which out of the two is yours and then decrypting each packet using your network key and all of this eventually results in packet loss.

With me, I used to get 3 networks- one was mine.. the other two used to pop and go. I had to settle for channel 3. For information on how to change channels etc.. read up online about your network card.. plenty of sites tell you how. 

5. Once the channels are changed, reboot your machine, the router and your modem. I didnt know my problems were fixed until the next day- i had assumed i didnt fix the problem but the settings came into effect only after the reboot- so do that.

6. Try the ping test again. For me, it was fixed and i enjoyed 2 hours of pure CS from my laptop to celebrate! Earlier it used to crash within the first 3 mins.

If you determine that the problems fixed, post your results to this thread. And throw that cordless phone away!


----------



## cowcow20

lol its been like 2 or 3 years is ur problem fixed


----------



## shagsharp

well guys ive looked at all the problems and tryed them all none have worked but mine is diff to all yours i get that error but only when i go near a smoke grenade on cs1.6 my motherboard is n nforce4 i have amd2 32+ and 512 ddr2 ram with a 8 meg wireless modem and the modem is right next to my computer yet im still getting the error and sent **** to steam about the prob yet they aint done **** about getting back to me and that was 2 weeks ago so if anyone has any ideas please email me at [email protected] ty


----------



## foxraw

Conflicting Ports

Add +clientport 27025 to the Launch Properties for Steam.

This worked for me.
Go into steam, right click the game you play.click launch properties, and add this line. +clientport 27025 ( i actually change it to 27015)


----------



## Red^Fox

Hey guys, i've had the exact same error (Net_sendPacket error WSAEINTR) and I know how frustrating it is. I started having the problem when I switched to wireless at University and gave up because I found no solutions. So after 3 years of no CS I thought screw it... I bought the game, i wanna play the damn thing. 

I tried EVERYTHING on this forum... but to no avail. I only got the error when I changed to wireless...i also got this error with other internet connecions in other houses so i figured it wasn't my internet or router. Out of curiosity I plugged in my internet cable and my cs worked.

Sooo, I updated my wireless card drivers by right clicking on My computer > properties > hardware > device manager > network adapters and noting the make of my wireless card. Then I searched the net for updates to the driver for this card and installed them.

Low and behold, its worked. Now I haven't had the time to read through ALL of these posts and forgive me if its already been mentioned but I thought i'd add another 'possible' solution to this widespread problem. I really hope it works for you guys.


----------

